# Sick Betta :(



## yair213 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey guys!

Well i'm writing with a bit of sadness at the moment, I have a small issue with my betta: it's sick . It all yesterday. My betta MJ had been acting great for the last 2 weeks that i've had her I even introduced 2 other female Bettas Evee and Cassie and at first they fought a little but they got used to each other. Yesterday I woke up and fed them as the usual routine but MJ didn't eat, which I found strange while Evee gobbled everything up and Cassie ate normally.

Later in the night I went for a closer look and MJ started developing little tiny white balls on her fins, and on her body. It's not a lot. So since I am new to this, I am guessing it's ich. . Everyone else in my tank seem to be ok and happily swimming around (Evee, my 4 neon tetras and the recently purchased, about 2 days ago, (4) ghost shrimp).

MJ started being very lathargic and just going to get a breath of air, and then sinking down to the bottom or staying on top of plants which is not normal for her since she usually swims EVERYWHERE along with Evee. Cassie on the other hand tended to swim here and there but liked to relax a lot but since last night she started not moving much either, and usually just sits wherever MJ sits but is still more active than MJ has been.

Also, since I am completely new at having an aquarium i tended to overfeed them before this week started, but i cleaned half my gravel last Friday (7/29). and as always did a ~20% water change as i have done for ever week since i've gotten my tank, which is about a month now.

I wanted to ask two questions: 

1) What is recommended most to get rid of ich. should I just raise temperature and add aquarium salt, or also buy an ich remover? 

2) Second question is, can there be anything else affecting my tank since MJ seems to be the only one being lathargic and not wanting to eat?

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What is the size of your tank?What is the temp and if possible get a pic of MJ.

If it is indeed ich(should look like salt sprinkled on her fins and body,possibly see the fish scratching itself on decor)the adding a medicinal dose of salt and raising the temp to about 86 should help.

was your tank cycled before adding the fish in there?If not then an ammonia spike could be causing her some stress which in turn would let the ich parasite overwhelm her causing her to become ill.


----------



## yair213 (Jul 18, 2011)

It is a 20gal long, the temperature i raised it 84 at the moment and the tank was cycled before for about 2 weeks prior to adding her. This is the pic of MJ, it's not the best, but i don't have a digital camera at the moment. She is now hanging at that position since about 8am, and she seems to open and close her mouth (along with gills) inside the water constantly, which my other Bettas don't.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

she does indeed seem to have ich.Her opening and closing her mouth and pumping her gills is a sign of stress.Also seems to be having oxygen issues.How fast did you raise the temp?Do so slowly.Have you noticed if the others are picking at her?She is very vulnerable right now,and if shes the only one showing signs of illness she will be a target.Watch for increase in aggression,and if you see them picking at her,pull her to her own housing tank to recover,but still treat the tank as a precaution.


----------



## yair213 (Jul 18, 2011)

thank you! i will indeed. I just did a small 2gal change of water, and im going to go buy aquarium salt and start treating her. I hope she is ok , all my other bettas aren't coming close to her at the moment but she was the queen of the tank so I have to look out


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No problem.Absolutly keep an eye out.If she was boss one of the others may try to take advantage of her weakness.

She seems young and in good shape so once the ich is gone she should be good as new.

Once the ich is gone,I suggest you research adding some live plants for them to help keep the water in check,and give them new places to explore.The plant growth will help them have newer things to swim about.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

yair213 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Well i'm writing with a bit of sadness at the moment, I have a small issue with my betta: it's sick . It all yesterday. My betta MJ had been acting great for the last 2 weeks that i've had her I even introduced 2 other female Bettas Evee and Cassie and at first they fought a little but they got used to each other. Yesterday I woke up and fed them as the usual routine but MJ didn't eat, which I found strange while Evee gobbled everything up and Cassie ate normally.
> 
> ...


careful on any meds you get seeing that you have ghost shrimp, some meds have copper and other thing that can be deadly for your shrimp... good luck


----------

